# Dug up a maple burl



## Flacer22 (Jun 20, 2020)

Rented a mini ho and went and dug up a maple burl I found few weeks ago and was able to get bought. I think it's gonna cut very well sure looks good!!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 20, 2020)

Can't wait to see inside

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jun 20, 2020)

I need some of that!


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 20, 2020)

That looks tasty Andy, hope it pays off for ya.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jun 20, 2020)

WOW....WOW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 20, 2020)

Very nice. Be sure to clean well before cutting into it..root burls notorius for encapsulating rocks and and all sorts of crap...but sweet rewards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 20, 2020)

Nice find!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flacer22 (Jun 21, 2020)

I power washed on it for about 3 hours tonight that's after I dropped and and stabbed it with skid steer for an hour. And I don't even have it half clean yet  definitely gonna be a long road to get it usable

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TXMoon (Jun 21, 2020)

It looks like it's going to produce some beautiful blanks and slabs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flacer22 (Jun 22, 2020)

Well hard parts over she's all clean and rdy for mill. Me on other hand I think I have more bark in my beard then Burl does  didn't get a pic dark out but unfortunately it does have pretty big hollow spot in under side right under trunk. Good news even the rot on edges of hollow spot is highly figured. Where I cut roots off was pretty spectacular. This is first time I've ever done this so little bit of a learning curve but so far seems promising it's gonna yield something awesome haha. 

For anyone wondering it took about 8 hours between myself my business partner and one of our helpers with power washer an axe chainsaw with carbide chain (had 2 of them luckily) sawsaw and alot of picking with screw driver for rocks to get this thing from the dirt ball I dug up to what it is now.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Flacer22 (Jun 29, 2020)

When we cut the roots off there were just a couple small sections of burl in the bottom we cut off. I couldn't resist and tossed them in my drying oven figured they would blow apart going from green to dry so quickly but last they actually turned out soild so I put them in and stablized them to see what they looked like. Just small pieces but I think this Burls gonna some really awesome figure!!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jun 29, 2020)

That is the coolest burl.....EVER! I’m jealous.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Maverick (Jun 29, 2020)

Very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 30, 2020)

That is a beautiful burl, hopefully you will be rewarded for your efforts. Honestly though does this really belong in the logging forum? looks like excavation work to me

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Flacer22 (Jun 30, 2020)

sprucegum said:


> That is a beautiful burl, hopefully you will be rewarded for your efforts. Honestly though does this really belong in the logging forum? looks like excavation work to me


Had to cut the tree down to dig it up haha that's logging right lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

